# Trijicon BowSight



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

The only correction I'd make is you can find them all over the internet for $420.00. Amazon, Optics planet.


----------



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

You already have informed them


----------

